# Help me decide!!!



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

So in the future I may be getting a new finless pet. I haven't decided if I want a parakeet (or other small bird), bearded dragon, or a hamster. What pet is the best? I've had a parakeet before and he was a lot of fun and I noticed they don't cost so much as far as care (besides vet bills). Hamsters ,if I did enough research, don't seem to cost so much. The dragon, however, seems to be the most expensive. As most reptile/amphibians are. 

So, what do you guys think? Or are there other pets that you guys can think of? 
I don't want an extremely costly pet as I already have my dogs and fish to care for. I have been leaning more towards a bird if you guys know any great bird pets.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Budgies make good pet birds and are very easy to care for. I can't really say as I have a hamster and love him to death! :3


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

you should keep in mind all these animals have different life spans so that may help you decide. I've had a hamster before and loved him to death but they typically only live 4/6 years so if you want something that lives longer something else may be a better fit... Have you thought of guinea pigs? They have a lot more personality and live a little longer! I've always wanted a conure so you should look into them as well although they can get a little pricey... Bearded dragons are very cool reptiles but you should explore other reptiles before you settle for the most common


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi sbrit94, i personally love parakeets. But here's my experience with each one, just for fun... you ready? ok.. =)

Parakeets, had many growing up. Best pets to have at any age, imo. Get them when they are young, they'll love & trust you more down the line. Parakeets are def cheaper, even cheaper than bettas, no electricity, multiple WCs or water additives(don't me me wrong, i love my bettas) but they are cheaper. They sing & make cute bird noises, which some people cant stand, but i love birds. If only bettas could sing =) They love to hang out with you, sit on your lap, shoulder, head.. Too bad we can't cuddle our fishies! Plus its easier finding a place to live with a bird or fish etc. I have a cat & its impossible to find a house!

Beaded dragons, well when my husband was still my bf, he had a snake that bit my armpit, so no more snakes for us EVER! But our good friends had a bearded dragon named Barney, he was super cool! He would chill on the couch with everyone while we watched the UFC fights or just cruise around the house. But they are very expensive, especially the initial setup costs. (all though, what pet isn't expensive at the initial purchase?) they require heat lamps & live food,(there was always a cricket somewhere in their house, always!). They can carry salmonella, (but again, a lot of animals carry some kind of disease), so wash wash wash everything it ever touches, especially yourself =) One time Barney jumped from the couch into a full, uneaten bowl of dip on the table..yeah, tossed that out real quick...

Hamsters, haha, ok I've had one & ill never get one again. They are buttholes! Well mine was anyways. Ive had rats, a bunny & lots of mice & was never bitten! My hamster was mean, I couldn't even hold it. It was super territorial over it's cage & food. I thought, maybe i just got the jerk of the litter, but no. My cousins 2 hamsters & a friends hamster were the same way! They would bite at anyone that put their hand in the cage. It was crazy. Plus they STINK!! Not saying my rats, bunny and mice didn't stink, but i'll probably never own a rodent again, especially a hamster...because im over the smell of them.

NO OFFENSE TO HAMSTER LOVERS OUT THERE! =)

hahahaha sorry that was sooooo long... but you asked, so i answered, lol! =) hope that helps!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Hamsters- 1-4 years
Parakeets-15+ 
Bearded Dragon- 6-12

Keep in mind monthly costs, vet bills, and behaviour. If you're looking for a cuddle pet, then a hamster and a bearded dragon would be out. Parakeets don't necessarily 'cuddle' but they do enjoy spending time with you. Also think about commitment...can you pay and take care of a pet for fifteen years? If not, can you find someone to give s/he a good home? 

I wanted to become an 'everything' vet, so I studied.....A LOT. And I tried to specialize myself in a lot of pet regions as well.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

sbrit94 said:


> So in the future I may be getting a new finless pet. I haven't decided if I want a parakeet (or other small bird), bearded dragon, or a hamster. What pet is the best?


There really is no "best" pet. It's all preference 

Small furries (hamsters, mice, gerbils, rats, etc) are pretty easy to take care of but they generally live only a few years. The bigger furries (guinea pigs, rabbits, ferrets, etc) live a couple of years and of course need a pretty large cage to live in. Some dogs may view small furries as toys/something to chase so that's something to keep in mind.

Vet bills can be expensive for birds, small furries, and exotics. Not all vets treat birds, small furries, etc either so you will have to look for one who does. 



> I don't want an extremely costly pet as I already have my dogs and fish to care for


Are you sure you want another pet in addition to those you currently have? I imagine a dog (or two or more) would require a good deal of attention daily. Do you have the time to give to another pet? Even a hamster needs some attention and playtime daily.

Maybe consider volunteering your time at an animal shelter or rescue instead of getting an additional pet. Or consider fostering for a shelter or rescue.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Bearded dragons, hamsters, and parakeets all need a lot of attention and maintenance = time. I would advise not to get any of these choices if you don't have at least 1-2 hours a day to spend with them. That is the minimum of the minimum. I honestly think that 2 hours is a bit low, unless you get 2 bearded dragons, 2 parakeets, or a group of hamsters(dwarfs). They all do better with companions. Though, they will bond more with their cage mates, rather than you. 
Some fun facts to consider:
-you can teach a parakeet (male) how to talk
-bearded dragons are very friendly
-hamsters aren't really that terrible (depends on where you get them)

Related choices: parralette ( almost a dwarf parrot), mice, rat, leopard gecko (requires less than a bearded dragon), or a corn snake. 

If you have any other questions about the 3 pets, ask! I 'specialize' in info of rodents, reptiles, and small birds.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Hamsters are pretty nocturnal so they're not going to want to play until nighttime. That's something to consider. A friend of mine had a Syrian hamster who got really cranky and nippy if she was woken up during the day :shock: Only dwarf hamster can be housed together. The more popular Syrian hamsters are aggressive to each other and must be housed singly.

Gerbils are similar to hamsters and you can house same gender animals together. I wouldn't do more than a pair or trio housed together. A 15 gallon long tank is plenty big enough for a trio of gerbils. Gerbils are active pretty much all the time. Personally I like gerbils more than hamsters


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I am going to settle with a parakeet. I had one before and miss him dearly (had to give him away for personal reasons) His name was Spongebob (named by his previous owner) and he was yellow with dark green spotting. 

I will have plenty of time to care for him as I am not much of a busy girl. Can't wait. 

Thing is I have to get my driver's license in order to get one. I have two months to learn more and get it. Wish me luck please!!!!!!!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Good luck! Don't forget to post pics of him


----------

